# question re display board



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi - I need to make a display board for a pitch at a fair. I have a piece of board that is 4'x3' but now can't figure out whether to cut that down and do it as two separate boards, or leave as is and do one big board. 

I am going to cover the board with chocolate brown fabric and then mount all the pics and info sheets on yellow and orange card to make them stand out

I do have another board the same size and one that is 4'x2' as well

So, would you leave the board as is, or cut it down? Any recommendations?

TIA

hoggie


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Will this be on a table, an easel, or on a wall? What kind of info are you displaying?


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi - not totally sure yet . I am speaking to the organiser again to see exactly where he is putting me. The board may be standing on the floor leaning on the fence or I may (I hope) be able to hang the board from the side of my car.

Info will be pics of goats, general info about my gang, the breed of goat I keep, and goats and goat products in general.

Not sure what else yet - all goat oriented this time though 

I can get a table if I need one, although I told him I didn't think I'd need one


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I'd use both - space between the items you display helps the display look better. If you use only one, don't cut it up.

Imagine reading a page of all text and photos, cheek to jowl. Or seeing a display that looks more like a scrap book page with space, some small embellishments between.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks - do you mean cut one board in half and use the other whole? Or use both the size they are? Sorry to be dense but, like I say, this is a first time for me and I am starting to worry about doing it 

Am going to back all the pieces of information and photos separately and then arrange them at different angles etc. I also have some bright coloured card shaped like "pow" marks from comics? Might put some snippets of information on those and slap a few of those on as well.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Sorry, Hoggie, I'm probably too late. I'd use each whole, maybe life cycle of goats on one, care and feeding on the other. The 4x3 will work better than the 4x2, it doesn't take long to fill them up. I would ask for a table, the display then is closer to eye height for kids and adults alike.


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks - you were in time to stop me cutting it thank you  Fair is on Sunday and we are working on the board(s) at the moment. Having a bit of a panic as we have too much stuff for one, but not sure we can fill two. Stupidly I left printing off my information sheets until tonight as I needed to go and buy a printer cartridge today - shop has run out and I won't be able to get any for a couple of weeks 

So now rapidly trying to put together a plan B for the information side of things. Looks like lots of hand drawn info snippets. Might work better in the long run anyway (I hope) We have photos printed and backed and just in need of sticking to the board.

I saw the organiser today and he is going to keep me a table


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Enjoy the day!!!


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you - much to my surprise, we both really enjoyed it.

We turned a small profit (nothing to write home about, but we covered what small expense we had) but spent four hours talking to people mostly about goats, goat products, our little herd, and what the plans are for the future of them.

I was amazed at how many people a) didn't know I had the goats, and b) were interested in goat products and asked to be informed when we were ready to be selling.

Lots of kids petting and feeding them.

But most of all, I handled the dealing with people part which was the bit I wasn't sure I could manage. 

Now time to decide what type of outing we have next. Think it might be the Christmas market - although they do do a weekly market which we could go along to if I can think of an idea. But the Christmas market gives me time to get myself hyped up for it again LOL

Thanks again for the advice

hoggie


----------

